# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Εκτροφή Ορτυκιών ;

## bikas

Καλησπέρα,Έιμι καινουριος στο χώρο και εποχή είμαι κυνηγός θέλω εκτρψω ορτύκια γιατί μου αρέσουν (δεν τ; κυνηγω μονο μπεκάτσες τσίχλες και κοτσυφια).επίσης θέλω να εκτρεψω και πέρδικες γιατί είναι πολύ όμορφες και σκέφτομαι λόγω που είμαι επαρχία να τα φτιαξω σε κότετσι με κουνελοσυρμα σε σχημα κλωβού αλλά περιπου 5χ5χ2 με και απο κάτω έδαφος σαν φυσικο περιβαλλον.θα πετυχει ;

----------


## antonisveria

αναλογως φυσικα ποσα πουλια θα εχεις εκει μεσα γιατι τα αρσενικα ειναι αρκετα βαρβαρα και χτυπανε τα θηλυκα....οι διαστασεις που λες ειναι πολυ καλες πιστευω,εγω τα εχω 1 αρσεικο σε 6 θηλυκα ορτυκια....για περδικες δεν ξερω και πολλα φετος πηρα 1 ζευγαρι νησιωτικες περδικες

----------


## bikas

Νησιωτικές με ενδιαφέρουν κι εμένα λόγω του είμαι σε νησί.τώρα απο αριθμούς δεν θα χω πολλά γιατί σκοπός μου είναι να κάνω απελευθερώσεις κρατώντας τα νούμερα χαμηλά,δηλαδή 1 αρσενικό με 4 θρυλικά και πέρδικες 1-2 ζευγάρια.μόλις έχουμε γέννες θα απελεύθερωνω τα γηραιότερα και αναλογα ώστε να μην ταρασσεται η ισορροπία.

----------

